# Car pool for school



## Adnanahmad622 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi

I have recently moved to Dubai and taken apartment in business bay ( executive towers). My daughter has started her school at Wellington Academy in Dubai Silicon Oasis in FS 2. I am looking for a car pool where I can do one way and other parent can do the other way. If any one interested please let me know.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MIght want to do a search for woman dubai and carpool. Should find something doing that search where another mom is able to assist


----------

